# Denver YOU Didn't



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

[youtube:1a8hxwvz]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/B8ISzf2pryI?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:1a8hxwvz]


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Better than seeing kitty litter on the dogs nose. That was funny.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

As a dog lover and an owner of three little yapping rockets, I can relate to that video. Thanks K2.


----------

